# AFX Nomad 1760



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen a Black with silver pipes?
I do not see it in the "...Beers Guide..."

Any details? in a certain set?

Thank you


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is an TOMY AFX release. I forget what generation chassis.
for awhile they were selling at a premium but seem to have come down in price recently. I have a couple and I paid too much for the first one. LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

All the Chevy guys probably have 2 or 3... I do anyways... Get ya one!!!RM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW-AFX-TOMY...=Slot_Cars&hash=item2ec92ef454#ht_1386wt_1399


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

The Black Nomad was an exclusive for Model Empire out of Milwaukee Wis., Later about two or three years Tomy said they found some old stock and the nomad showed up on a blister pack with a Tomy Turbo chassis with white wheels. There are other board members that may have more details, hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Wasn't there only about 5000 originally made and released?
Seems to me that's what I seem to remember. 

Slotnut


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The black nomads were made especially for Model Empire.I think they were $20,for a body only, when they first came out.They are not in the Bob Beers book because they were made by Tomy.It was the same mold.The nomad sold like hotcakes.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Speaking of Nomads, who put out that god awful one in pink blue and white with nomad scrawled across the roof if I recall correctly? Was that a tomy standard issue or what happened on that one?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think TOMY released a few on the SRT chassis too


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Tomy AFX Nomads*

Here's a coupl eof the Tomy AFX versions. Really easy to spot on the track.

-Paul


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pic of that pink nomad pshoe!Thats the one I have no desire to aquire...but to each his own..its still a afx(tomy)


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a coupl eof the Tomy AFX versions. Really easy to spot on the track.
> 
> -Paul


I have both of these although the pink one is definitely not one of my favorites. There is also an all pink version which I have no intention of buying.

The black one was also sold as an SRT. Product #8739 issued in 2001 per the EBAY listing.

This is what it says at Bad L's website:
This is one of the few new releases from Racemasters (the Tomy US affiliate) in 2005. It is the #8739 '57 Chevy Nomad still mint on the card right out of the shipping case. This car rests on a SRT chassis with neodynium traction magnets for awsome downforce and higher speeds.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like an afgan my gramma used to have.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Looks like an afgan my gramma used to have.


I swear, my mother had that same afgan. It had a zig zag pattern. YIKES!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I remember buying them black Nomads for $10.00 each. from someone here, whose out of them now.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sethndaddy said:


> I remember buying them black Nomads for $10.00 each. from someone here, whose out of them now.


 Yeah....and Bad L's now want's $20 just for the Body alone !

BTW- if anyone has one of those PINK Nomad bodies they like to Sell, I'd be Interested


----------

